# Spider Hill Prop Works 20% off Promo



## Diabolik

Please stop by and check out our new custom PVC prop building hardware. Use Code "GET20" upon checkout and receive 20% off you entire order. Offer is good through 5/15/11.


----------



## Hobie14T

Any chance of running another special?


----------



## Diabolik

Yes, we will actually be running one very soon which I will post on here, stay tuned !  

D.


----------

